# College Football 2014



## Supe (Aug 19, 2014)

May as well get this one up and running.

So, looking like Braxton Miller is already done for the year at Ohio State after reinjuring his shoulder. His replacement? A redshirt freshman.

That said, my contribution to this thread will probably stop here accordingly...

Who do you have as your playoff top 4 for this year?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

CU

Oregon

Hawaii

(Whatever that team is that plays on the Blue Field)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2014)

LOL at Ohio State.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2014)

^^^ Not even in the preseason rankings.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 19, 2014)

Go Illini!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 19, 2014)

Supe said:


> ^^^ Not even in the preseason rankings.


As long as we destroy OSU, I could care less about rankings. No one ever seems to include WI in the rankings until they're in the Rose Bowl.


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 19, 2014)

I always get so confused in this thread.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2014)

lol, like any team in the rose bowl has mattered in the last decade!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 21, 2014)

Texas was in the Rose Bowl in the past ten years...oh, wait.


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ohio State should start 8-0 without Miller.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm just hoping my school can get to .500 this year.


----------



## Supe (Aug 21, 2014)

ALBin517 said:


> Ohio State should start 8-0 without Miller.






I'd like to hope so. They've said Barrett has a lot of confidence, he looked great in their spring game, and he's showing a lot of leadership skills despite being a freshman. That said, losing most of what was arguably the best O-line in college football has me very worried.


----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2014)

Good to see USC is back to its old self. Your "prize" player claiming he hurt his ankles saving the life of an imaginary drowning 7 year old, when in reality he is likely going to be investigated for some sort of domestic violence/dispute - classy.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm sure Auburn will sign him next year

But yeah I read that story yesterday and was laughing my ass off


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 28, 2014)

So who thought of having a kick off classic in Atlanta. With Boise safe verses Ole Miss would be any good? I've seen more people in the GA Dome for the end f the year high school playoffs...


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2014)

^^^ The other one we play Alabama.

:wv: vs. ALABAMA :Failed:

actually, word coming from the team is very good. If WVU pulls the upset, I won't be surprised. But wouldn't be surprised to lose by 40 either.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2014)

Your best bet to upset on SEC team will always be the University of Georgia


----------



## Supe (Aug 29, 2014)

So much for that #9 seed South Cackalacky. Got their asses handed to them.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 29, 2014)

Colorado vs Colorado State tonight. I'm hopeful that the trend of CU getting at least one win/season due to this game continues tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2014)

South Carolina has always been a second-tier SEC team in all reality


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2014)

And it looks like Texas A&amp;M is going to keep them that way


----------



## envirotex (Aug 29, 2014)

Alrighty. Headed to my first D1 college game of the weekend. Let's get our game faces on.


----------



## Supe (Aug 30, 2014)

Go Bucks! Praying we get a good premiere from JT Barrett.


----------



## Supe (Aug 31, 2014)

Boy, there was a whole lotta lackluster in week 1 out of at least the top 5 teams...


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> Colorado vs Colorado State tonight. I'm hopeful that the trend of CU getting at least one win/season due to this game continues tonight.


Nope.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2014)

CU's players look tiny, did they have only freshman this year? they need to expand their recruiting a bit towards the South - East- maybe go through Texas every now and then?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 2, 2014)

Mostly Freshmen and Sophmore players, so yes, young.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 2, 2014)

i know it isn't college football but our local high school team has a girl on it. not sure what position she plays but I see her everyday as she makes her way across the street to practice.


----------



## Supe (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like I'm headed to Columbus this weekend for OSU/Virginia Tech game. VTE would be proud.


----------



## DVINNY (Sep 3, 2014)

He was VTEnviro because when this board started up, he was living in Vermont.

I think he'd easily say he dislikes college football, and GO PATRIOTS.


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 3, 2014)

Supe said:


> Looks like I'm headed to Columbus this weekend for OSU/Virginia Tech game.


We are leaving tomorrow for MSU @ Oregon. When we committed to the trip last fall, we figured it would be big. But now it's arguably the biggest non-con game of the year.


----------



## envirotex (Sep 6, 2014)

Next, I think Charlie Strong will start suspending band members.

BYU's QB is pretty darn good, though.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2014)

I did notice the percussion section was dragging ass the last game


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

It's going to be a long year. JT Barrett has no awareness of the blitz, is a poor decision maker, our o-line stinks, and our cornerbacks are terrible. This will be a four loss year for the Bucks, and Urban Meyer is going to have some explaining to do.

At least the band did a fabulous job. They even did a flying dragon with the Game of Thrones theme.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 8, 2014)

That just means the Badgers will take it all!


----------



## Supe (Sep 8, 2014)

They will likely win the B10 if they don't flop, but will not be in the top 4.


----------



## willsee (Sep 9, 2014)

ACC! ACC! ACC!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## envirotex (Sep 21, 2014)

So, I saw OU's Samaje Perine play last year against Tex-Jr's HS team...He is as good as he seems. He was one of those guys that just stands out.

Not looking forward to seeing him again in mid-October.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2014)

Was really hoping Clemson could have taken care of the FSU Rapists.... Disappointing.....


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Was really hoping Clemson could have taken care of the FSU Rapists.... Disappointing.....




This.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 22, 2014)

envirotex said:


> So, I saw OU's Samaje Perine play last year against Tex-Jr's HS team...He is as good as he seems. He was one of those guys that just stands out.
> 
> Not looking forward to seeing him again in mid-October.


He is a human wrecking ball. It's insane that he is 19.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

I missed the end of the Clemson / FSU game did they let Winston play in the 2nd half or bench him the entire game?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 22, 2014)

He was out the entire game, but was on the sideline.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I missed the end of the Clemson / FSU game did they let Winston play in the 2nd half or bench him the entire game?


Before the game Florida State changed his suspension for the entire game instead of just the first half. The moron still came out in full pads and helmet and was warming up until Jimbo Fisher made him go to the locker room and change.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 22, 2014)

if he does get cut I am sure Auburn will sign him..

he seems like a POS to me and I wish FSU would cut him, UGA has cut players for much much less


----------



## willsee (Sep 22, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> He was out the entire game, but was on the sideline.




The camera crew and announcers made sure everyone knew that he was there too.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> if he does get cut I am sure Auburn will sign him..
> 
> he seems like a POS to me and I wish FSU would cut him, UGA has cut players for much much less




Does Auburn have room under their salary cap?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Supe said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > if he does get cut I am sure Auburn will sign him..
> ...




True that.

I lost a Facebook friend because a comment I made. I expressed my opinion about Jameis Winston, basically the same you all have, and she did not like it. She made sure I knew about how "young men need guidance and second chances" and that "it is not my place to judge". OK then. But I still think he is an arrogant spoiled individual and that the media is giving him too much exposition.

I lost the respect to FSU as an institution. Now I believe they are more concerned about winning a football game than anything else. I think that all these years at the shadow of UF affected them.


----------



## Supe (Sep 22, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




Didn't his second chance come after rape? Or was it after shoplifting?


----------



## Dark Knight (Sep 22, 2014)

Supe said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Supe said:
> ...




Ziiiiiiinggggggggg!!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2014)

N e 1 see that god awful leg snap on the Alabama player? He went to the HS my kids would have went to back home had we not moved.. That looked pretty dam awful.. I don't think a foot is supposed to bend that way..

And so Baylor is #5 above Alabama? (I have no love for Bama but that's just dumb)..

My kid got to go to the Air Force Academy / Naval Academy game Saturday- It was a Boy Scout Day at the game, I couldn't go, but the Air Force does "scout day" right at their games, they were like row 3, lower corner end zone..I have to put that on the family to do list. looked like a ton of fun, F-22 flyovers and such!


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

Glad to see the top tier teams fall. If Ohio State hadn't stumbled against VT, they'd probably have a #2 ranking right about now.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> Glad to see the top tier teams fall. If Ohio State hadn't stumbled against VT, they'd probably have a #2 ranking right about now.




That is an oxymoron... if you are happy to see the top tier teams fall, you can't wish for Ohio state to be ranked that high...

(I hate THE Ohio State University)


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

A #20 ranked team isn't top tier. I consider top 5 to be top tier. I just want someone to knock FSU and Auburn out of the playoff, and then I don't give a shit who wins from there.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> I just want someone to knock FSU and Auburn out of the playoff






I could be happy with that


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 6, 2014)

ND is playing FSU in a few weeks...


----------



## Supe (Oct 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ND is playing FSU in a few weeks...






I'm so sick of Notre Dame, too. Beating the service academies doesn't mean shit. E.g. - The last BCS championship game they played in...


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 6, 2014)

Supe said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > ND is playing FSU in a few weeks...
> ...




I used to be okay with them, but the "Manti Scandal" sort of made me loose a little respect for them for a bunch of reasons


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 6, 2014)

I rarely every pull for ND but will this weekend..

And FSU plays in the ACC so they play no one either, except for Auburn, which should move to the ACC,,



NJmike PE said:


> ND is playing FSU in a few weeks...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 6, 2014)

^^^I would like for both to lose. It is not going to happen but at least one of them will be out of the picture. Then I hope the other one gets beaten down the road.


----------



## willsee (Oct 7, 2014)

FSU will lose to Louisville @ Louisville


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

"we'll see" willsee


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2014)

this just in , Univ of Florida QB suspended for alleged rape/sexual battery ( I assume sexual battery is rape?)


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> this just in , Univ of Florida QB suspended for alleged rape/sexual battery ( I assume sexual battery is rape?)




Yep. It was on the news yesterday. The kid led the Gators to a comeback against Tennessee at Knoxville. I guess he thought he was Jameis Winston and behaved like that with the difference being he is NOT a superstar as the dirt bad in Tallahassee.

The Florida QB, Driskel, is the must lucky unluckiest guy in the world. He was recruited as the #1 QB in the nation at the time and have not played to the hype. By the way, he was attending the same High School my daughter attended and my daughter thought that he was way too spoiled. Driskel recruitment overshadowed another good QB playing in the other High School in the town, Blake Bortles, which was not even recruited as a QB. But UCF gave him a chance and he is the starting QB at Jacksonville in the NFL.


----------



## Supe (Oct 7, 2014)

^^^ LOL.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

This is painful (ND versus FSU). I guess I am pulling for Rudys team?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 19, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> This is painful (ND versus FSU). I guess I am pulling for Rudys team?


Christmas came in October for the Seminoles.

It was odd for me. I dislike both teams but my dislike towards Winston &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; my dislike for the over hyped Fighting Irish.


----------



## Supe (Oct 22, 2014)

DK mirrored my thoughts exactly.


----------



## willsee (Oct 31, 2014)

willsee said:


> FSU will lose to Louisville @ Louisville




Fail


----------



## envirotex (Nov 1, 2014)

West Virginia is probably the most under-rated team of the year. Tough sched.


----------



## Supe (Nov 2, 2014)

Was really hoping for an Auburn loss last night, but I guess I can live with it.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 4, 2014)

envirotex said:


> West Virginia is probably the most under-rated team of the year. Tough sched.




We are at least better than we were last year, but 3 losses (although to all top 10 teams) still hurts.

Shoulda had this last one.

:wv:


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

Didn't think my Buckeyes would take down MSU, but even with several oopses, they still gave them a licking. Good job, OSU.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 10, 2014)

Yeah, Mich State is pretty much done for the season. At least we beat Michigan. Though that isn't saying much.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2014)

If they had mustered a win and a B10 championship, they probably would have been a lock at #4. Oh well, what goes around comes around...

Sadly, if OSU wins out and wins a B10 championship game against a Wisconsin or Nebraska, that won't do much in the voters eyes. I'd say the best the B10 can do this year is with OSU to finish out at maybe a #6 seed, best case scenario.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 15, 2014)

BADGERS!!! Suck it Huskers.

GD OSU won. Dammit...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 15, 2014)

O-H......


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2014)

Why the hell is TCU in this crap tournament committee????

Be funny to see what they do to the 4 teams after this weekend.....


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2014)

Ken 2.0 said:


> O-H......


...I-O!

If they only move Miss. St. down to 4, I'm going to be pissed. So tired of people giving extra credit to SEC teams. Alabama praised for looking like heros against LSU, who just got SHUT OUT BY ARKANSAS.

And the Hokies are now .500 and beat a top 25 team, so the OSU loss to them earlier this year should look a bit better...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 17, 2014)

Was it better with the old system?


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Was it better with the old system?




No, but they should have used the BCS computer system to pick the top 4, not a bunch of schmucks in a room.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2014)

I don't like the committee aspect of this.

I also don't know why every year in college football there has to be this undeserving team in the mix that everyone knows would not be able to compete in one of the real conferences.

This year it's TCU, previous years it's been Hawaii or Notre Dame


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 17, 2014)

I really wanted Florida State and TCU to loose to jack everything up


----------



## willsee (Nov 17, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I don't like the committee aspect of this.
> 
> I also don't know why every year in college football there has to be this undeserving team in the mix that everyone knows would not be able to compete in one of the real conferences.
> 
> This year it's TCU, previous years it's been Hawaii or Notre Dame


The Big 12 isn't a real conference vs say the SEC east?


----------



## Supe (Nov 17, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> I really wanted Florida State and TCU to loose to jack everything up






First and only time in my life I was pulling for Miami to win.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2014)

Historically no the Big 12 cant carry the SEC East jock strap, when your big win is over Kansas State?

I was also routing for Miami....

I think Ohio State deserves to be in this fake tournament thing they have....unless they stumble again..


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Badgers could take any team, in any division, any time.

:bio:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 17, 2014)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## envirotex (Nov 17, 2014)

Supe said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > Was it better with the old system?
> ...


who are not unbiased, btw...stupid system. and it should be an eight team playoff.


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2014)

Of course. No bias at all.

Agreed on 8 team playoff. Their big argument was how it would drag things out too long. Uh, what, 1 week? You mean... kind of like every other game they play all season? At least then, the Dannon Fro-Yo Meineke Air Freshener Bowl could get some attention!


----------



## Supe (Nov 18, 2014)

BTW, I saw a big celebratory "2014 Bowl Eligible" picture on Facebook for a certain school. Is that REALLY something to celebrate, when you used to be a "powerhouse" conference team? I mean, woohoo, we're a .500 team?


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 18, 2014)

I guess it is Supe.

Schools get a ton of money for Bowls participation and money is all that matters at the end. Just ask Florida State officials.


----------



## envirotex (Nov 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> BTW, I saw a big celebratory "2014 Bowl Eligible" picture on Facebook for a certain school.  Is that REALLY something to celebrate, when you used to be a "powerhouse" conference team?  I mean, woohoo, we're a .500 team?


We have to focus on the positives. We have nothing left...


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 18, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> I guess it is Supe.
> 
> Schools get a ton of money for Bowls participation and money is all that matters at the end. Just ask Florida State officials.




:Locolaugh:


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 18, 2014)

Supe said:


> BTW, I saw a big celebratory "2014 Bowl Eligible" picture on Facebook for a certain school. Is that REALLY something to celebrate, when you used to be a "powerhouse" conference team? I mean, woohoo, we're a .500 team?




that depends on who you are... cause, you know, it might just mean that some sort of sanctions have been lifted, lol


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 18, 2014)

$$$ the answer for a lot questionable things


----------



## Supe (Nov 19, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, I saw a big celebratory "2014 Bowl Eligible" picture on Facebook for a certain school. Is that REALLY something to celebrate, when you used to be a "powerhouse" conference team? I mean, woohoo, we're a .500 team?
> ...






Yeah. It was Pedo Penn State.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 20, 2014)

^^ Where's the ban hammer...... ?


----------



## Supe (Nov 20, 2014)

DVINNY said:


> ^^ Where's the ban hammer...... ?




I graduated from a PSU affiliate - I'm on the protected list!


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 24, 2014)

I grew up in central PA as a Penn State fan, but can take it.



The real torture this year has been my Mountaineers losing games they shouldn't. Talk about a heart break season, geesh.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2014)

Ohio State has to be the unluckiest team on the planet. First they lose their Heisman-worthy backup QB to a nasty broken ankle, and then their D-lineman commits suicide


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah those are horrible stories they've had to deal with.

Any news on why he killed himself?


This whole college playoff thing is going to be a huge cluster fuck in my opinion. Letting people into the process is always a bad idea. I thought they were going to take the top 4 out of the BCS numbers in the playoffs?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> This whole college playoff thing is going to be a huge cluster fuck in my opinion. Letting people into the process is always a bad idea. I thought they were going to take the top or out of the BCS numbers in the playoffs?




Isn't Condaleezza Rice helping pick?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Supe said:


> Ohio State has to be the unluckiest team on the planet. First they lose their Heisman-worthy backup QB to a nasty broken ankle, and then their D-lineman commits suicide


Geez. And here I was going to start talking smack and all about OSU vs the Badgers in their upcoming game. The smack talk seems to have lost some steam now...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

I kind of feel like the whole thing sounds fishy, but that's just me. The dumpster makes it seem like foul play or something


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah those are horrible stories they've had to deal with.
> 
> Any news on why he killed himself?
> 
> This whole college playoff thing is going to be a huge cluster fuck in my opinion. Letting people into the process is always a bad idea. I thought they were going to take the top 4 out of the BCS numbers in the playoffs?


He sent a text message to his mother apologizing for being an "embarassment", and that his concussions (from wrestling, he was a football walk-on this year only) were "f'ing with his head."

It does seem a bit fishy that he did it in a dumpster though, but it's not exactly easy to knock off a guy who is 6'5" 280lbs, either...

The playoff is a huge fustercluck, and will continue to be. Florida State looks terrible against all of their weak, unranked opponents, but is good enough to win, so will end up in the Top 4 even though talent-wise they're probably not even a top 10 team.

KF - I will be very interested in seeing how their backup's backup plays against OSU. I saw him in action against Penn State in last year's blowout win, and he seemed pretty good. He's not fast by any means, but he's HUGE, and is a solid pocket passer. Expect to see a lot of Ezekiel Elliott during that game, though. Sadly, with Barrett out, any chance they had of sneaking into the top 4 is out, as the committee will view it as a big loss.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

Oregon has really no business in the playoff. We saw what happened to them a few years ago (Didn't someone hang 50 on them in a "championship game")

I think another thing that is stoopid (I haven't researched this but this is what they said on espn radio this am) The strength of schedule formula takes into account what the teams were ranked at the time they game was played versus how they are "today" or at the end of the season. I like college football but this is just a dumb system they have set up....

I personally want to see Alabama versus OSU in the "final game" even though now that wouldn't be the same matchup with the 3rd QB..


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I personally want to see Alabama versus OSU in the "final game" even though now that wouldn't be the same matchup with the 3rd QB..




This is what I had hoped for just so I could crap talk to Supe


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I personally want to see Alabama versus OSU in the "final game" even though now that wouldn't be the same matchup with the 3rd QB..
> ...


Bucky can take 'em both down.


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > I personally want to see Alabama versus OSU in the "final game" even though now that wouldn't be the same matchup with the 3rd QB..
> ...






What would that crap talk entail? Arguing about how a two loss Alabama team that just lost to OSU in a National Championship Game is still better than a 1 loss OSU because they're in the SEC?


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

Supe said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




No, just arguing for the sake of arguing with you because if when the Buckeye's are winning, they still suck and everyone hates them (this was confirmed on that tv commercial too)


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

I think when you have Navy,Kent State and Rutgers + the other lackluster teams like Illinois and Minnesota? on your schedule in one season your going to get overlooked... And this year it's fairly obvious if you look at where they are getting ranked...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

they did loose to *Virginia Tech* too...


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 1, 2014)

Illini are bowl eligible!!!!


----------



## Supe (Dec 1, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> they did loose to *Virginia Tech* too...




At least VT had wins over other ranked opponents, despite their suckitude everywhere else. And if we factor in the human vote, that was VERY early during a backup QB and O-line's first few games. Needless to say, they are a different team than they were early in the year.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2014)

And now they are starting a third string QB for the B10 title game.

Should be very interesting.

Besides, don't all power schools stack their schedules with 'easy' teams?

When is the last time the SEC or PAC-10 traveled north to play a game?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

well.. Alabama went north and played Notre Dame a few years ago (AL 42 ND 14), Auburn went North and played Oregon and won by a few points, LSU &amp; Florida both went "North" to give Ohio State beatdowns back to back..

there really are no teams "north" that really matter very much in the world of college football these days


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 1, 2014)

West Virginia is north of Alabama and Missouri is north and Arkansas is a little bit north....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Dec 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> well.. Alabama went north and played Notre Dame a few years ago (AL 42 ND 14), Auburn went North and played Oregon and won by a few points, LSU &amp; Florida both went "North" to give Ohio State beatdowns back to back..
> 
> there really are no teams "north" that really matter very much in the world of college football these days




They played a team from the north, but played the game down south.

Aside from that, a few years back all anyone talked about was the PAC-10. What comes around goes around.

It's all money, and the SEC is making tons of it over the past few years.

Plenty of Buckeye alum in the NFL. They must be something right.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> well.. Alabama went north and played Notre Dame a few years ago (AL 42 ND 14), Auburn went North and played Oregon and won by a few points, LSU &amp; Florida both went "North" to give Ohio State beatdowns back to back..
> 
> there really are no teams "north" that really matter very much in the world of college football these days




And then Ohio State went and smacked a highly ranked Arkansas team in a bowl game? And the Florida loss was with Ted Ginn out of the game and an injured Troy Smith.

And Notre Dame doesn't count. They're perpetually terrible.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 2, 2014)

Supe- you are defending Ohio State, your arguments will be perpetually invalid no matter what you say.


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe- you are defending Ohio State, your arguments will be perpetually invalid no matter what you say.




Try telling that to Miami and Arkansas fans.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2014)

Supe said:


> Florida State looks terrible against all of their weak, unranked opponents, but is good enough to win, so will end up in the Top 4 even though talent-wise they're probably not even a top 10 team.


I don't think OSU can really talk about weak, unranked opponents. I will agree that FSU hasn't looked impressive and they haven't played a lot of ranked teams, but neither has OSU. FSU would be in the same position as OSU is right now if they had lost any of their games.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Supe- you are defending Ohio State, your arguments will be perpetually invalid no matter what you say.


lusone:


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Florida State looks terrible against all of their weak, unranked opponents, but is good enough to win, so will end up in the Top 4 even though talent-wise they're probably not even a top 10 team.
> ...




Ohio State beat two currently ranked teams, one of which still sits at #11. FSU's best win was against a #22 Clemson team, and it took OT to get there.

FSU close games this year? OK State, NC State, Notre Dame, Miami, Boston College, Florida... and 6 games on their schedule of mostly unranked teams were by less than a touchdown.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 2, 2014)

FSU only won the games they won because they decided to wait for the hearing until after football season so they could have their star player... speaking of which wasn't that supposed to happen yesterday or today?


----------



## Supe (Dec 2, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> FSU only won the games they won because they decided to wait for the hearing until after football season so they could have their star player... speaking of which wasn't that supposed to happen yesterday or today?




I thought they managed to get it postponed until late January?


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 2, 2014)

I think most of the whole world will be GA Tech fans next week.. But I don't think the jackets have enough criminals on their team to get it done to be honest...


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 2, 2014)

Greetings from next week. I have some pretty amazing college football upsets to share with you, but shhh, don't tell anybody. And NO GAMBLING with this secret future knowledge. That means you Biff!

#1 Alabama crushed Missouri and are on their way to the Final Four.

After 60 minutes of pathetic sissy-slapping each other, #2 Oregon finally put more points up than #7 Arizona and is on the way to the finals.

#5 TCU got surprised by an unranked Iowa State and almost threw away the game, but they squeaked by with a pathetic 7-3 victory, which is embarassing for everyone.

A shaken up #6 Ohio State lost to an overrated #10 Wisconsin, 13-9.

#7 Baylor loses to Kansas State, 19-11, proving that their entire season was just a fluke and they're presently hopping their way back to Texas, bumping their sad little butts along the way.

The other teams in the top tiers performed exactly as expected.

Except for one.

Georgia Tech crushes Florida State 56-0 to secure the ACC title ... AND, faced with an overwhelming plurality of overrated teams in the upper echelons, the BCS machine is forced to offer the outstanding Georgia Tech an invitation to the final four.

Jackets win! Jackets win again! National Champs.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2014)

Wolverine said:


> A shaken up #6 Ohio State lost to an overrated *the dominating *#10 Wisconsin, 13-9.


Fixt.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > A shaken up #6 Ohio State lost to an overrated *the dominating *#10 Wisconsin, 13-9.
> ...




Lol, come on... Wisc lost to Northwestern. At least Michigan State's losses were to ranked teams.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 2, 2014)

^^ quiet from the MI peanut gallery. Or I'll start trash talking about the Packers being in 1st place.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 2, 2014)

^Yeah, but they lost to the Lions.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 2, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I think most of the whole world will be GA Tech fans next week.. But I don't think the jackets have enough criminals on their team to get it done to be honest...


I felt like the jackets had a better chance against FSU then they did going into the game against UGA.

I don't think FSU's resume is terribly impressive either but if they go undefeated there is no way you should keep them out of the playoff. They will have gone undefeated in a major conference and beaten Georgia Tech, a team that managed a win against Virginia Tech.


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2014)

Last nights rankings are F'ING ABSURD. TCU and Baylor have f'ing identical schedules, Baylor WINS the head to head, yet TCU jumps to THREE? All they did was secure the top 4 barring a loss by any of the top 4. They won't leap frog someone over two top 5 teams, and they won't drop FSU out if they stay undefeated. I have absolutely no mother f'ing clue what the "criteria" this f'ing committee thinks they're following at this point, other than watching games and saying "oooh, that looked neat, lets move them up a few spots this week."


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2014)

Supe said:


> Last nights rankings are F'ING ABSURD. TCU and Baylor have f'ing identical schedules, Baylor WINS the head to head, yet TCU jumps to THREE?


I agree. If any team has reason to be slighted in this process so far it's Baylor.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2014)

I have always thought the college championship system was a joke now it's just sad


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I have always thought the college championship system was a joke now it's just sad




I really don't understand how they f'd it up this bad. All they had to do was take the existing BCS ranking system, and instead of two teams, take the top 4 (or 8). DONE. Nope, nope, nope. They are DELIBERATELY doing this to draw attention. I'm certain of it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2014)

On a different note, UAB football program is "not sustainable".

http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/24859542/uab-football-canceled-president-says-sport-not-sustainable

Does anyone care? :dunno:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 3, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> On a different note, UAB football program is "not sustainable".
> 
> http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/24859542/uab-football-canceled-president-says-sport-not-sustainable
> 
> Does anyone care? :dunno:




My thing with that whole article is that why are there schools operating with a deficit budget? Why are there PUBLIC schools operating with a deficit budget? and WTH are AF and Army on there? Now I do question how they are analyzing this data, because the secondary article says that a percentage of the budget operates from subsidies... however what does that percentage go towards is my question, scholarships? do the student fee's cover training facilities available to everyone or are they athletes only?

And yes I care, my taxes help fund UAB.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 3, 2014)

i've stoppong caring how they decide who plays in bowl games. i just wait for the list to published and hope the illini made the cut.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 3, 2014)

Ya but no one likes any of the sports teams from Illinois. LOL


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah... Math.... OSU is way down there....


http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/strength-of-schedule-by-team


----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah... Math.... OSU is way down there....
> 
> http://www.teamrankings.com/college-football/ranking/strength-of-schedule-by-team


Baylor just cracks the top 30, and FSU's is even weaker...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2014)

If Ga Tech beats FSU they would have a very convincing argument versus TCU..

I think it would be cool to have

Bama

Oregon

Ga Tech

OSU


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm assuming the difference between TCU and Baylor is that TCU has already played Kansas State and Baylor hasn't? Because they are in the same conference their schedules are virtually identical.


----------



## Supe (Dec 8, 2014)

I'll just leave this right here, sorry Fox...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2014)

So is everyone happy with the four teams selected?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 8, 2014)

As the immortal RW would say: NO


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 8, 2014)

In the end I think the Big12 screwed themselves by not declaring an outright champion.


----------



## Supe (Dec 8, 2014)

I think they got it right. If Ohio State squeaked by Wisconsin, then it should have been Baylor. It's hard to overlook a blowout like that, and the fact that a) they put up 59 against a highly ranked defense, b) completely shut out a potential Heisman RB, c) completely overpowered on both O and D lines, d) did it with a third string QB, which shows how well rounded the team is. Also, the loss against VT doesn't look as bad since VT ended up losing 16 players due to injuries throughout the year, which hurt them bigtime.

I think it is also a testament to the fact that K-State was overrated, and the "marquee" wins against them look less stellar after the fact.

They said that the Big 12 is already looking for two teams to recruit to push them to 12 to make them eligible for a conference championship game, or will be pursuing a waiver to let them have one with 10.

I expect FSU to get thrashed by Oregon in the RB, OSU/Alabama can go either way depending on which OSU team shows up on defense (that was the first game all year when their corners and safeties played well), and the winner will trounce Oregon in the Championship game. Until they prove otherwise, Oregon will always be a team that throws up gaudy numbers on offense in a conference that has no defense in my eyes.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 17, 2014)

^^^WOW

pretty much summed up my thoughts right there.


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 27, 2014)

The bowl game that shouldn't happen is the Outback Bowl with Wisconsin and Auburn. After being dismantled 59-0 by Ohio State, the Badgers should have declined any bowl bid. Why take the risk of looking foolish again? Even the head coach bolted to take the head coach job at Oregon State. Seems UW football is a program in disarray now. Why bother to play another game?


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 27, 2014)

^^^^ Because they are paid an obscene amount of money for playing in a bowl. Is that simple. They do not care if they look foolish as long as their bank account gets fatter.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2014)

Oregon is the king Of the girls division... I love to see FSU lose any day of week but Oregon has no real experience playing any decent division 1 teams.....as much as I despise FSU I think speed an size will push them over Oregon...

The Alabama / Ohio state game is the one that will most likely be a blowout...


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 27, 2014)

and since you like me more than Supe, you will be pulling for Bama right RG?


----------



## Supe (Dec 28, 2014)

This is the only Bama worth pulling for. I buy it, because Buckeyes eat Bama for breakfast.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 28, 2014)

Damn now I want some biscuits... Where is that wife hiding at today.....


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 30, 2014)

Absolutely awful performance (lack of) yesterday for the Mountaineers.

Frick, that was horrible. Gave that game away in at least 10 different fashions.

Also, I still cannot believe the assistant coach for A&amp;M throwing punches at 2 different Mountaineer players on the sidelines. What kind of moron doesn't figure he's on camera while trying that?

http://espn.go.com/college-football/bowls14/story/_/id/12094295/texas-aggies-student-assistant-coach-michael-richardson-banned-locker-room-hitting-two-west-virginia-mountaineers-players


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 30, 2014)

well he was a "student" assistant coach.....dumb move though..


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 31, 2014)

A&amp;M has dismissed him, so at least they did the right thing.

he's just an idiot. ruined any chances of a coaching career


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

Tomorrow we'll be rooting for Alabama and Oregon. My kid's little guy football team was Oregon and he's now a rabid fan. We'll Roll Tide because our friends from the south are coming to watch and it's their second religion.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 31, 2014)

^ make sure you buy enough Busch Light. ZING!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 31, 2014)

enjoyed watching Louisville's "awesome" D- fence last night  I mainly just enjoy watching Petrino lose!

I will be pulling for the Ducks, even though it goes against everything I was raised, to root for the "no defense" league of the PAC 10 (or whatever shitty division they are in)


----------



## csb (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't get that zing.


----------



## willsee (Dec 31, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> enjoyed watching Louisville's "awesome" D- fence last night  I mainly just enjoy watching Petrino lose!
> 
> I will be pulling for the Ducks, even though it goes against everything I was raised, to root for the "no defense" league of the PAC 10 (or whatever shitty division they are in)




Louisville was disinterested. Isn't that what teams say when they lose in bowl games or only SEC teams say that??

Still an impressive defense over the entire season, just a ho hum offense outside of DeVante Parker. Well he went 9-4 in his first season here the first time around as well and then continued to get better. He went 29-10 as the coach of Arkansas in the SEC West after going 5-7 his first season there. In other words they will get better. Open vs Auburn next year.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 31, 2014)

csb said:


> Tomorrow we'll be rooting for Alabama and Oregon. My kid's little guy football team was Oregon and he's now a rabid fan. We'll Roll Tide because our friends from the south are coming to watch and it's their second religion.


RTR!!!!!

I will also be pulling for Oregon because I hate FSU potentially more than OSU.


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 31, 2014)

TCU is kicking butt according to the score, just flicked the game on though so not sure how they really look.


----------



## envirotex (Dec 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> TCU is kicking butt according to the score, just flicked the game on though so not sure how they really look.


Like they could beat FSU, OSU, Bama, and probably Oregon...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, unsurprisingly, LSU simply Clemsoned their way to defeat last night.

:brick:


----------



## engineergurl (Dec 31, 2014)

envirotex said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > TCU is kicking butt according to the score, just flicked the game on though so not sure how they really look.
> ...



Fixed it


----------



## Supe (Jan 1, 2015)

Lets see here... LSU, nope. Ole Miss, nope. Miss. State, nope.

How about that SEC?


----------



## Supe (Jan 1, 2015)

RENTON, Wash. -- Seattle Seahawks receiver Doug Baldwin was asked Wednesday what he thought about his former coach at Stanford, Jim Harbaugh, leaving the San Francisco 49ers to become the head coach at Michigan.

"I wish him the best of luck," Baldwin said. "He's anxious to get that program turned around and do some great things at Michigan. I wish him the best."

Then Baldwin had one more little comment: "And go Buckeyes."


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 1, 2015)

We can thank Oregon for sending a piece of crap home for the duration. Hopefully tonight was the last time we saw Winston. Delinquents do not belong to college football.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 1, 2015)

In


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> We can thank Oregon for sending a piece of crap home for the duration. Hopefully tonight was the last time we saw Winston. Delinquents do not belong to college football.


Aren't the Raiders in need of a new thug in their leadership?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 1, 2015)

Seems like Alabama and Oregon will have a date on Jan 12.

Hmmmm...Not so fast.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Where are all the haters at now? Seems that OSU can beat a SEC team after all.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 2, 2015)

I still hate Ohio state.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

No love at all?

You suck. [emoji3]


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 2, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... AAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

The two teams I wanted to lose did just that!

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## willsee (Jan 2, 2015)

While I wanted FSU to win....

At least Ohio State knocked off Alabama


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 2, 2015)

So, what was that about cupcake leagues? Did the SEC even win any of their bowl games?

Congrats Supe. I'm happy with the outcome, as Mich State's win over Baylor along with Oregon's and OSU's wins means Mich State's only losses this year were to the championship contenders.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> No love at all?
> 
> You suck. [emoji3]


My husband is a Michigan fan. Even if I hadn't been pulling for bama last night, I would still hate Ohio state,


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

I can accept that.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2015)

one thing i don't understand about ohio state...why must they insist on being called _*THE*_ Ohio state? Is there more than one that they need to clarify they are the original or something?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> one thing i don't understand about ohio state...why must they insist on being called _*THE*_ Ohio state? Is there more than one that they need to clarify they are the original or something?


Years ago, there was some confusion with Ohio University. So, OSU started the whole 'The' thing and it became a badge to the school.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > one thing i don't understand about ohio state...why must they insist on being called _*THE*_ Ohio state? Is there more than one that they need to clarify they are the original or something?
> ...


a badge of arrogance maybe


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Not sure how it's any different than Miami being "The U"


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 2, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > snickerd3 said:
> ...




lol... I've made fun of them for this on occasion


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2015)

well I was surprised! Actually was so glad to find out FSU lost! I heard that the Oregon players were teasing Winston about all his off the field troubles, apparently they got into his head. That wont work out well in the NFL.

surprised to see Ohio get by Alabama to be honest, I really thought they had 0 chance..

I didn't see any games, was skiing all day and traffic SUCKED on the way back.. to many F'n tourist on I-70 I think ;0

Oh well SEC is allowed one down year every 10 years...


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > one thing i don't understand about ohio state...why must they insist on being called _*THE*_ Ohio state? Is there more than one that they need to clarify they are the original or something?
> ...




It stems from the 1800's. State legislation renamed the school following a land grant act from "Ohio Agricultural and Mechanical College" to "The Ohio State University".

Hey Oregon football players - may want to wait until the cameras are off before making rape jokes...

Hey EG:


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 2, 2015)

Supe said:


> Hey EG:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I saw plenty of speed and good hits last night, since I was watching the game... plenty of facebook posts early in the fame where OSU fans were giving up on their team, you included (iirc), which is why I'm sure you didn't actually see what mistakes we made that lost the game (like our defense forgetting that you can just run into someone and fall over and expect them to stop, or that jacked up "stolen from the IronBowl Auburn team" trick play that utterly failed)


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 2, 2015)

Ohio State was flat out better than Alabama yesterday. In the first half, Ohio State was making it to the one yard line on 3 occasions and came away with 6 points. They were still moving the ball twice as much as Alabama. Once OSU got things straightened out, we see the result.

I watched it unbaised, as I dislike each team in a virtual equal amount. 

I think OSU beats Oregon in the next game, too. It will be a great game though.

I'm just happy the 1st year of the playoff is underway. If this would have been last year, in BCS mode, Alabama would have played Florida State for the National Championship. I believe the new system has proved itself in year one.


----------



## Supe (Jan 2, 2015)

DVINNY said:


> I'm just happy the 1st year of the playoff is underway. If this would have been last year, in BCS mode, Alabama would have played Florida State for the National Championship. I believe the new system has proved itself in year one.


I think that's one thing we can all agree on.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2015)

It's a start but I don't like the committee aspect of it...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 2, 2015)

There is no right answer for the selection process. Too many teams, too many conferences.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 2, 2015)

I say take the top 10 using BCS formula with no bye weeks....would be interesting as hell....


----------



## envirotex (Jan 3, 2015)

Armed Forces Bowl has the coolest trophy.

http://www.armedforcesbowl.com/our-game/trophy

Plus, what a comeback by UH.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't like the Big 12, but I think that TCU and/or Baylor got utterly shafted by a combination of the selection committee and the Big 12 Commissioner. The bylaws of the Big 12 state that if there are two teams tied for the best record, then the team with the head-to-head victory will be the champion. Well, the Big 12 commish just decided to ignore the rules, and not declare either team the champion. That, coupled with the selection committee taking conference championships into consideration, meant that no Big 12 team made it into the playoff.

I honestly don't know why there can't be a 16, 32, or even 64 team playoff in college football. There are enough weeks between the last conference championship game and the national championship game to have a 128 team playoff with each team only playing one game a week. Give a 2 week break before the championship, and you can easily have a 64 team playoff. Let corporate sponsors pay for each game of the bracket...hell, you can even use existing bowl game names. There would be no loss in revenue, and a more appropriate champion would be crowned.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 4, 2015)

wilheldp_PE said:


> I don't like the Big 12, but I think that TCU and/or Baylor got utterly shafted by a combination of the selection committee and the Big 12 Commissioner. The bylaws of the Big 12 state that if there are two teams tied for the best record, then the team with the head-to-head victory will be the champion. Well, the Big 12 commish just decided to ignore the rules, and not declare either team the champion. That, coupled with the selection committee taking conference championships into consideration, meant that no Big 12 team made it into the playoff.
> 
> I honestly don't know why there can't be a 16, 32, or even 64 team playoff in college football. There are enough weeks between the last conference championship game and the national championship game to have a 128 team playoff with each team only playing one game a week. Give a 2 week break before the championship, and you can easily have a 64 team playoff. Let corporate sponsors pay for each game of the bracket...hell, you can even use existing bowl game names. There would be no loss in revenue, and a more appropriate champion would be crowned.


And when are they supposed to study for finals?


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> wilheldp_PE said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the Big 12, but I think that TCU and/or Baylor got utterly shafted by a combination of the selection committee and the Big 12 Commissioner. The bylaws of the Big 12 state that if there are two teams tied for the best record, then the team with the head-to-head victory will be the champion. Well, the Big 12 commish just decided to ignore the rules, and not declare either team the champion. That, coupled with the selection committee taking conference championships into consideration, meant that no Big 12 team made it into the playoff.
> ...


Yea, outside the big football factory schools many of these players aren't going pro, I don't think it's in the best interest for the players to have them play a bunch of extra games.

I'd be for cutting out the cupcake games that most schools play and expanding the playoff by a few more teams. But I really don't think you need to have anything bigger then an 8 team playoff. I don't think the teams outside the top 10 really aren't going to be much of a factor anyway.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 4, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > wilheldp_PE said:
> ...


If you cut out the cupcake games, what would be left for people to rip on the big 10? lol


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 4, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> And when are they supposed to study for finals?




Most football players can't even spell "study".


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jan 4, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > And when are they supposed to study for finals?
> ...


Just because some schools have some actual "student athletes" doesn't mean that their school or the NCAA gives a shit about them graduating. College football equals MONEY. That's all the schools or the NCAA care about, including "good" schools like Vandy or Northwestern. Look at UAB. They weren't making any money off football, so they shut the program down. Every single other school is making money off football, either through bonuses from bowl games or just residuals from TV contracts for the conference. The "student athlete" and the "corporate sponsorship of bowl games" are the only two arguments I ever hear against a large CFB playoff, and they are both Grade A BS.


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes, most college football programs make money, that doesn't mean that the players aren't also students and the vast majority don't go on to make a profession out of football.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 4, 2015)

Ever heard j.winston speak? No way is he an actual college student!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2015)

FSU equals football factory. He is also one of the few players that will likely go pro, despite his performance new years day. 95% of the players don't go pro and thus making them play as though they are is the wrong thing to do. I'd like to see fewer games but more meaningful games.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

When the Cannot Take This Crap Anymore Bowl will finish?

It seems like there is a "bowl" game every night. Come on...Birmingham Bowl? Go Daddy Bowl?

I hope the last one is the championship game. It is going to be a good one.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

roadwreck said:


> Yes, most college football programs make money, that doesn't mean that the players aren't also students and the vast majority don't go on to make a profession out of football.




pretty much, there were plenty of football players taking some pretty dang hard classes with me back in the day. You could always tell it was them because there were white vans that would drive them around campus that said "paid for by the proceeds of the 1999 Orange Bowl"


----------



## ktulu (Jan 5, 2015)

my wife finished up her degree back in May, and had some Auburn football players (several big name players included) in one of her classes. she came home with some stories.....


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 5, 2015)

I lived in the same dorm, worked out in the training room, ate in the same cafeteria, spent time in the same study hall, etc... as the football players back in the day. Most are "just passing" and dreaming of the NFL. Others are having tutors do their homework, write their papers, "help them" complete their take-home tests. Some actually care about their classes, but then there are those puddin' heads who only see the dollar signs.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> I lived in the same dorm, worked out in the training room, ate in the same cafeteria, spent time in the same study hall, etc... as the football players back in the day. Most are "just passing" and dreaming of the NFL. Others are having tutors do their homework, write their papers, "help them" complete their take-home tests. Some actually care about their classes, but then there are those puddin' heads who only see the dollar signs.




probably depends on the school... that's how certain basketball players were at Syracuse, but most of the football players were cool


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 5, 2015)

True. This was at LSU.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

I remember when Tebow was still in Florida ESPN, or some TV network, did an interview about life as a student.

Tebow mentioned something about the last class he needed to graduate and which one he selected. Was something about Youth Athletic Philosophy or something like that. The interviewer mentioned that Matt Leinart said that he took Ballroom Dancing as a class to be able to graduate. Tebow laughed and said he would have failed even when that class was much easier than the one he took.

But it brings the question. What kind of degree requires Ballroom Dancing as a requisite for graduation?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> I remember when Tebow was still in Florida ESPN, or some TV network, did an interview about life as a student.
> 
> Tebow mentioned something about the last class he needed to graduate and which one he selected. Was something about Youth Athletic Philosophy or something like that. The interviewer mentioned that Matt Leinart said that he took Ballroom Dancing as a class to be able to graduate. Tebow laughed and said he would have failed even when that class was much easier than the one he took.
> 
> But it brings the question. What kind of degree requires Ballroom Dancing as a requisite for graduation?


Would you have wanted to take ballroom dancing as part of your degree? I don't know what school you went to, but there were no students that I would have wanted add a dance partner.


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2015)

Those are just electives to stretch guys into playing as 5th year seniors. OCCASIONALLY, you will get someone doing that with Master's classes.


----------



## willsee (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> I remember when Tebow was still in Florida ESPN, or some TV network, did an interview about life as a student.
> 
> Tebow mentioned something about the last class he needed to graduate and which one he selected. Was something about Youth Athletic Philosophy or something like that. The interviewer mentioned that Matt Leinart said that he took Ballroom Dancing as a class to be able to graduate. Tebow laughed and said he would have failed even when that class was much easier than the one he took.
> 
> But it brings the question. What kind of degree requires Ballroom Dancing as a requisite for graduation?


You could probably fit Ballroom Dancing into an Engineering curriculum.

Just like I took the History of Rock and Roll music to meet an elective.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> But it brings the question. What kind of degree requires Ballroom Dancing as a requisite for graduation?




It was an option for me, however I chose History of American Film to meet that requisite ("Fine Arts" or something like that) IIRC ballroom dancing also could be used to fulfill a Phys Ed requirement


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2015)

i took both ice skating and tap dance as electives to fulfill some of the liberal arts requirements of my degree. thank goodness we didn't have a phys ed requirement.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 5, 2015)

but for that matter, I could also have taken wine appreciation or Japanese Tea ceremony appreciation


----------



## Supe (Jan 5, 2015)

My collegiate phys ed was awesome. 2nd place ping pong, and badminton champion.

My fine arts elective was pottery. I gave my final presentation on Art in Alchemy. I remember my final, because I was tired as hell, and thought it was a great idea to drink the biggest can of Monster I could find. You could practically see my heart beating through my shirt.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 5, 2015)

snickerd3 said:


> i took both ice skating and tap dance as electives to fulfill some of the liberal arts requirements of my degree. thank goodness we didn't have a phys ed requirement.




PE requirements don't have to be terrible. I took riflery, archery and bowling. Then I ran out of easy classes and opted for weightlifting.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 5, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> snickerd3 said:
> 
> 
> > i took both ice skating and tap dance as electives to fulfill some of the liberal arts requirements of my degree. thank goodness we didn't have a phys ed requirement.
> ...




Playing sports fulfilled PE requirements, I got 2 credits for soccer and 2 for cheerleading


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 5, 2015)

Well, I took Basic and Advanced Boxing to meet my physical education requisites.

The final test for the basic was the skip rope for ten minutes. Every fail with the rope was minus one point. In the advanced you had to do the same but using the styles as required by the professor, including crossings, doubles, and triples skips. That and 5 minutes of speed bag, and 5 more with the heavy bag (throwing combinations as required).

Those were heck of times. Got a 100 in both, and the hate of all my classmates.

Responding to Ken, I do not know in your school but the one I attended was full of girls I would have loved to dance with. Unfortunately dancing is in my genes but very well hidden. :bag:


----------



## csb (Jan 5, 2015)

I took Heavy Resistance Conditioning (weightlifting) and Social Dance (cha cha, waltz, salsa, etc.) for my PE requirements.


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## engineergurl (Jan 7, 2015)

wait he stole the crab legs from Publix?


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2015)

Does this answer your question?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 7, 2015)

no. there is no mention of Publix in that photo...


----------



## csb (Jan 7, 2015)

engineergurl said:


> wait he stole the crab legs from Publix?




http://www.cbssports.com/collegefootball/eye-on-college-football/24563606/video-james-winston-leaving-publix-with-crab-legs


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 7, 2015)

csb said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > wait he stole the crab legs from Publix?
> ...




lol...


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2015)

I hope he gets on the same team with Richard incognito


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 9, 2015)

Supe said:


> Those are just electives to stretch guys into playing as 5th year seniors. OCCASIONALLY, you will get someone doing that with Master's classes.


On a related note: This past summer, I talked with the parent of a Big Ten athlete about academics. Her son was a 5th-year senior in a fall sport (not football). She said her son could have graduated in spring or summer but intentionally did not. If he had graduated, he'd be required to enroll in at least 12 credits in the fall semester (during his season) to be eligible. But since he needed only 3 credits in the fall to graduate, all he had to take was that one 3-credit class during the season.



Road Guy said:


> Ever heard j.winston speak? No way is he an actual college student!


Winston has been majoring in engineering at the FAMU/FSU College of Engineering.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 9, 2015)

You don't have to be able to talk to be an engineer.

Or, apparently, President of the United States.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2015)

ALBin517 said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Ever heard j.winston speak? No way is he an actual college student!
> ...




*PERSONAL: *Son of Antonor and Loretta Winston…member of the 3.0 GPA Club at FSU (Spring 2013)…*exploratory major*…born on January 6, 1994.

http://www.seminoles.com/ViewArticle.dbml?ATCLID=209574459

WTFITS?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 9, 2015)

You don't really expect a school like FSU, which will hide a rape investigation, to actually require their athletes to do their own studying?


----------



## Supe (Jan 9, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...




i.e. - undeclared


----------



## csb (Jan 9, 2015)

Exploratory Major sounds like a sex crime.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2015)

Supe said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> > ALBin517 said:
> ...




Um... the NCAA requires that a major be declared _before_ their 5th semester. He's a "junior".


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 12, 2015)

Master slacker said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...




Yahoo says he started in premed before going to engineering.

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf-dr-saturday/jameis-winston-s-father-reiterates-plan-for-winston-to-play-two-more-years-of-college-football-142925533.html;_ylt=AwrBT75Nz7NU9zgADsxXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByMG04Z2o2BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA2JmMQR2dGlkAw--


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm torn today. I accidentally wore green underwear similar to Oregon's uniforms. Do I either:

a) go in the bathroom, remove said underwear because the color is offensive, and freeball the rest of the day, or

b) relish in the fact that I will be farting/sharting/skidmarking on the pride and joy of the Pacific northwest?

I'm leaning heavily towards b, especially since I'm wearing wool slacks.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

Supe said:


> I'm torn today. I accidentally wore green underwear similar to Oregon's uniforms. Do I either:
> 
> a) go in the bathroom, remove said underwear because the color is offensive, and freeball the rest of the day, or
> 
> ...




who uses the word slacks anymore?


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

Would you prefer trousers?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

Supe said:


> Would you prefer trousers?




either one is fine, but I only ever see them written, never hear anyone actually say those words anymore


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

I hear "slacks" all the time in reference to men's dress pants. Maybe you folks further south aren't phosisticated enough to use such etiquette


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 12, 2015)

Supe said:


> I hear "slacks" all the time in reference to men's dress pants. Maybe you folks further south aren't phosisticated enough to use such etiquette




Last time I checked the Virginias were north of the Carolinas... :true:


----------



## Supe (Jan 12, 2015)

I keep forgetting you're up there, and not in Alabama.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 12, 2015)

The game has been two fumbles away from being a blowout.


----------



## envirotex (Jan 12, 2015)

My new motto: Sprinkles are for winners.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it me or does the Ducks line look tiny?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2015)

Oregon's only chance is to hope for some more turnovers...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 13, 2015)

4 turnovers and a 3rd string qb = a 1st rate ass-whooping.

O-H


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2015)

I-O!

I'll just leave this right here. All those f'ing turnovers were giving me a coronary. If not for them, the game probably would have been closer to 63-10, but I'll take it. They had me worried after that first drive, but everyone on defense settled down. Stopping them on first and second down just put a roadblock in Oregon's entire game plan. It's scary to think OSU finished as good as they did with a team of mostly underclassmen. Oh, and Zeke Elliot is a freak.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2015)

Supe said:


> I-O!
> 
> I'll just leave this right here. All those f'ing turnovers were giving me a coronary. If not for them, the game probably would have been closer to 63-10, but I'll take it. They had me worried after that first drive, but everyone on defense settled down. Stopping them on first and second down just put a roadblock in Oregon's entire game plan. It's scary to think OSU finished as good as they did with a team of mostly underclassmen. Oh, and Zeke Elliot is a freak.




Ohio had two turnovers when I was watching the game and still was ahead by 11 points or so. I posted my comment about the game being two fumbles away to be a beat down based on that. The Ohio defense was fast and hard hitting, like an SEC (pun intended) defense. Congrats to the Buckeyes' fan.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that urban's wife? Why is she on the field?


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 13, 2015)

I still hate them.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Is that urban's wife? Why is she on the field?


attention whore?


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2015)

From what I've heard, his wife plays a fairly involved "Team Mom" so-to-speak.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 13, 2015)

Supe said:


> From what I've heard, his wife plays a fairly involved "Team Mom" so-to-speak.


does she make soup like clay matthews mom


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2015)

Given that they're Ohio natives, probably. Thick and chunky!


----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 13, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> The game has been two fumbles away from being a blowout.




Should have been about 52-10 last night, if the turnovers were nearly even.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 13, 2015)

ALBin517 said:


> Dark Knight said:
> 
> 
> > The game has been two fumbles away from being a blowout.
> ...




Am surprised there was no bottom screen saying " No team with more than 4 turn overs has ever won the College National Championship game".

If there was I did not see it.


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2015)

Dark Knight said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Knight said:
> ...




There was something to that effect that I saw relative to turnovers. If it wasn't during the game, it was on the ESPN ticker for sure.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 13, 2015)




----------

